# Train vs. Delivery Robot...No Contest!



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

​Starting to slip into the Friday afternoon doldrums? Here's one from the let's-see-what's-on-social-media-today file: an autonomous food delivery robot putting up a noble defense against a freight locomotive after apparently becoming stranded in a railroad crossing. Sure, the tiny scrapper ultimately loses, but it was certainly a plucky little thing. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499289460680404994
This video in the tweet appears to have been originally shared by a member of a subreddit that is evidently maintained by either enthusiastic train fans or actual disgruntled locomotives, but little explanation accompanied it, so we're left to speculate behind the very obvious, which is that this little food delivery 'bot ended up becoming dinner for a much larger piece of machinery. That's not to say it gave up completely without a fight. You can see the locomotive jolt upward ever so slightly before the pod's structure completely gives way. Ah, nature. So violent, but so beautiful.

Anyway, the comments indicate that this was likely a Starship delivery robot (just like this one) operating on the grounds of Oregon State University. Apparently the little robots frequently struggle with the railroad crossing, which may explain why this particular incident wasn't noteworthy enough to make even the local news. Sure enough, ye olde Google tells us that this isn't the first time it has happened. Besides that, autonomous tech struggling with railroad crossings is nothing new. If Tesla's struggles with at-grade crossings aren't enough to move the needle, maybe the needless death of baby delivery robots will stir our nation enough to come together in the name of infrastructure improvements.









Autonomous food delivery pod meets fiery end under train - Autoblog


An autonomous food delivery pod met a tragic end beneath a freight train after becoming stranded in a railroad crossing.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

no tip + crushed by train = bad day


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks like the Chattanooga Choo Choo won the day !!! The train gets 5 stars from me. The robot delivery drone though.......2 stars. I had to think about it.

Thanks for giving me a laugh MHR.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> View attachment 646729
> ​Starting to slip into the Friday afternoon doldrums? Here's one from the let's-see-what's-on-social-media-today file: an autonomous food delivery robot putting up a noble defense against a freight locomotive after apparently becoming stranded in a railroad crossing. Sure, the tiny scrapper ultimately loses, but it was certainly a plucky little thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God it wasn't an " AUTONOMOUS VEHICLE" FULL OF PASSENGERS !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

_"the doors are locked for your safety until we arrive at your stated destination"_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> View attachment 646729
> ​Starting to slip into the Friday afternoon doldrums? Here's one from the let's-see-what's-on-social-media-today file: an autonomous food delivery robot putting up a noble defense against a freight locomotive after apparently becoming stranded in a railroad crossing. Sure, the tiny scrapper ultimately loses, but it was certainly a plucky little thing.
> 
> 
> ...


It took 8 hours for the Fire Dept. To put out the Battery fire . . . " Green Energy '!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Gents, turn down your audio when you watch or your wife will think you're watching a pornograph


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Like a Tesla !


----------

